# Something UK-M needs



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure if this has been mentioned before but what would enhance the experience of UK-M is having a online IM client at the bottom of the screen abit like like FB, Where you could add friends on and see their online/offline status and hold conversations together or even as a group. Having a inbox isn't enough as you cant hold much messages in there and attaching a picture or file isnt as straight forward. Having a IM Client you could maybe have like a webcam chat, send files & voice calls as not everyone has great english and can't always type up clearly what they wanted to say. Also as there are a few individuals on this forum that have experience with everything and their knowledge about cycles is amazing some people would post a post directly for them which can cause a bit of duplicate posts, where as with a IM Client you can easily talk to them when they are online by voice call or video chat. Makes a few things easier.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Part of the beauty of belonging to a forum is the open content. If these questions are then done via IM it would surely reduce the quality of info on this site?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Put a poll up. I will vote no for the reason stated above


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Correct, a pager system is always good though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dis agree totally.

The point of an open forum is so others can see what is written and maybe learn or educate from.

IM's would leave the open forum like a ghost town IMO.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Think some members would get fed up of constant im's asking for information or sources and what not.

It's easy enough to add someone on Facebook, Skype, get their number etc if you both want to talk in private without the restrictions of pm's


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LeBigMac said:


> Part of the beauty of belonging to a forum is the open content. If these questions are then done via IM it would surely reduce the quality of info on this site?


This.


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Fair points actually.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

SteveMUFC said:


> I am not sure if this has been mentioned before but what would enhance the experience of UK-M is having a online IM client at the bottom of the screen abit like like FB, Where you could add friends on and see their online/offline status and hold conversations together or even as a group. Having a inbox isn't enough as you cant hold much messages in there and attaching a picture or file isnt as straight forward. Having a IM Client you could maybe *have like a webcam chat*, send files & voice calls as not everyone has great english and can't always type up clearly what they wanted to say. Also as there are a few individuals on this forum that have experience with everything and their knowledge about cycles is amazing some people would post a post directly for them which can cause a bit of duplicate posts, where as with a IM Client you can easily talk to them when they are online by voice call or video chat. Makes a few things easier.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


If you just want to get your c0ck out on webcam then go on chat roulette and stop bothering us. :lol:


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

an open IRC channel would be better than IM, but I agree with the points above that it would take away some of the material posted on the forum


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It would kill the forums, seen it done before.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This has been discussed many many times and the conclusion is always that it would be detrimental to the forum.


----------

